# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > حرفه ای: کد جلوگیری از کپی محتوا برای سایت وردپرسی

## rezanoorpour

سلام خسته نباشید بنده یه سایت با وردپرس دارم که میخوام مطالبی که داخل سایت به نمایش میزارم قابل کپی کردن نباشد ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## cimaru

می تونی از افزونه کپی ممنوع | پلاگین no copy | افزونه جلوگیری از کپی محتوا استفاده کنی سایتتو شادواب و جوان می کنه

----------


## farhad26

Do you want to speak faster

----------

